# Hybrid of Paph. rungsuriyanum - Paphiopedilum Fallersleben



## ORG (Jun 5, 2021)

A very interesting new hybrid
_*Paphiopedilum *_*Fallerslebeben*, the cross between _Paph. rungsuriyanum_ and_ Paph. henryanum_.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jun 5, 2021)

Interesting... the rung genes are stronger than henryanum, not an easy quest.


----------



## Michael Bonda (Jun 5, 2021)

My first comment to myself was 
Interesting 
Then I read Dr. Leslie’s comment…..
Interesting……
I do enjoy anything solid or with strips and purple so again 
Interesting and I like it


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 6, 2021)

how interesting. I saw two of this hybrid in flower this week! (southern hemisphere) Both very clearly show the henry pouch shape and colour. I liked them both.


----------



## GuRu (Jun 6, 2021)

Very interesting. Size seems to be more on the Paph. rungsu side ?


----------



## werner.freitag (Jun 6, 2021)

will see, what the future brings.....new breeding lines ?

I am waiting for a flask of Laotian Beauty (micranthum x rung. )


----------



## scottbjd (Jun 6, 2021)

Does this remind anyone of a cochliopedilum (sequential) group flower? Interesting. The rung hybrids I've seen all seem to be rung dominant.


----------



## Cordulus (Jun 7, 2021)

Interesting to see that the rung parent completely wiped out the henry's spots and bright pink lip.



scottbjd said:


> Does this remind anyone of a cochliopedilum (sequential) group flower? Interesting. The rung hybrids I've seen all seem to be rung dominant.



I can definitely see how you'd come up with that comparison. The flower does kinda give off a cochlo "vibe."


----------



## P.K.Hansen (Jun 7, 2021)

I'd like a little more henryanum in it.


----------



## GuRu (Jun 7, 2021)

P.K.Hansen said:


> I'd like a little more henryanum in it.



Per, I think there are other outcomes/siblings of this cross, too with a more distinct P. henryanum influence.


----------



## paphreek (Jun 7, 2021)

Cordulus said:


> Interesting to see that the rung parent completely wiped out the henry's spots and bright pink lip.
> It is quite common in henryanum primary hybrids for the spots to be recessive. Many times they will re-emerge in the second generation, especially if the other parent has henryanum, also.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 13, 2021)

these are the two i saw recently. The colour in the photo is a bit over saturated


----------



## monocotman (Jun 13, 2021)

Just a bit! Is it a sales photo?


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 13, 2021)

no. these were plants bought to our Paph society meeting. The pouch is a nice clean pink. The petals more purplish than pink.


----------



## monocotman (Jun 13, 2021)

Wow that is quite a colour then!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jun 13, 2021)

Ozpaph said:


> these are the two i saw recently. The colour in the photo is a bit over saturated


Now this looks more like the henryanum pouch dominance.


----------



## GuRu (Jun 13, 2021)

Even if the colour is slightly oversaturated.......there will remain a very colourful flower. Lovely !


----------



## Greenpaph (Jun 13, 2021)

Thanks for sharing, Olaf!


----------



## FrankRC (Jun 13, 2021)

Canhii hybrids have thus far disappointed me. The rung hybrids are showing a lot of promise.


----------



## Hien (Jun 14, 2021)

Ozpaph said:


> these are the two i saw recently. The colour in the photo is a bit over saturated


interesting, the two flowers look similar, while the leaves of the plants look different


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 14, 2021)

the leaves were similar, though one was darker


----------



## Guldal (Jun 16, 2021)

Oversaturated or not: I really like the aussie version (suddenly I can't remember, might OZ actually reside in NZ? If so, he'll hopefully foregive my blunder!)


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 16, 2021)

Oz lives in Oz-stralia...........


----------



## Guldal (Jun 17, 2021)

Ozpaph said:


> Oz lives in Oz-stralia...........


Hopefully he will foregive the blunder, when I tried to excuse for the other possible blunder! Oh, God, I feel like sinking deeper and deeper into the quagmire...


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 17, 2021)

no worries, mate.


----------

